# ***OFFICIAL***Brendan Schaub vs. Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira Pre/Post Fight



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Brendan Schaub vs. Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira at UFC 134 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow does Nog ever look decrepit lol. I hope he wins, but I fear the takedown D, and the speed of Schaub will lead to a W for Brendan. Probably KO in the 2nd. With the Brazil fans behind Nog... you never know though.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I think Big Nog is at the end of his of his career, if nothing else, way past his prime.

There are plenty of fighters that have been dominant over many excellent fighters for so long almost to a legendary degree. Nogueira fits that criteria. 

But in this case, I think the New Era will reign supreme once again.

Schaub by 1/2 rd TKO.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I wish they'd stop feeding my most favorite aged fighters to this guys up and coming HW resume. They should just give him a TUF rematch against Nelson; they gave them to Maynard, Bonnar and Lytle? For Nog to have any chance, to the ground and early with this one. I don't know why they did, but it's interesting that when the UFC offered Schaub this fight in Colorado where he's from he said he'd rather do it in Brazil.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Schaub is such an attention whore. Picking on the old school fighters. He's really not that talented AT ALL. Fawkin' Crocop...he was winning then he telegraphed his kick without setting it up with his jabs and throws it away just like in the Mir fight. 

Brendan will probably win this unless Nog miraculously gets it to the ground.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Dammit why did Cro Cop have to get knocked out at the last minute?! I wanted to see Big Nog vs Cro Cop 2 in Rio! I am disappoint, ill root for Big Nog by default, I think he is going to take it by Sub.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sadly, this is not the Nog we all know and love, just a shell.

I know he got KO'ed by the Champ in his last fight but he's been out a LOOONG time, only training for a month, and he's just far too slow these days. If Schaub can keep this off the mat he'll get the KO.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Thats Lil Nog, lol.

I will be praying that Big Nog gets the Sub. he has been working on wrestling so he should be able to get the fight to the ground as he has always had good Takedowns and Schaub isn't a strong wrestler.

Hopefully he can shake off the ring rust.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> Thats Lil Nog, lol.
> 
> I will be praying that Big Nog gets the Sub. he has been working on wrestling so he should be able to get the fight to the ground as he has always had good Takedowns and Schaub isn't a strong wrestler.
> 
> *Hopefully he can shake off the ring rust.*


This is one of the reasons why I see him getting KO'd ... I think he'll look like crap because of his super long layoff.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Brendan by KO  sadly I don't see Nog having a chance here.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Nog is too old and too slow. And it seems he can't take the amount of punishment anymore that he could in the Pride days.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> Thats Lil Nog, lol.


Lol it is too.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Nog will be able to get him down at some point and sub him it isn't like Schaub is even good at striking. Mir and Cain would both wreck Schaub standing the way they did Nog.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Won't be surprised either way, Schaub is on a streak but isn't that spectacular, Nog is tough and dangerous but battle worn and out of competition for a while.

Can't really pick a winner, I suppose Schaub should win but again, he's not great IMO.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

I really, really don't like Brendan Schaub both as a fighter and as a person. Very arrogant and thinks he is way better than he actually is. He should be able to beat Nog just because Nog has been out for so long and age, but I would love for Nog to get him on the ground and choke him out cold.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Would you mind putting a picture of Big Nog on the front page instead of his brother Lil Nog?

Big Nog should take this fight easily if he gets it to the ground.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Unfortunately, Schaub because Nog's chin is gone. Schaub is bood at catching tha random punch that drops you, and I think it will happen to Nog on Sat. 

Sad day to say the least.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I really don't respect either one of these guys.

Big Nog is my least favorite fighter, and I've always rooted against Big Nog. I can't stand him. People talk about how arrogant Schaub is, but Big Nog is probably one of the most ignorant sore-losers I've ever seen in the sport. I really hope his career ends worse than how Chuck Liddell's did.

That being said I can't stand Schaub. He's not talented at all in my opinion and will be the next Dan Hardy. A guy who is drastically overhyped who is only marginally good at one thing. The guy needs his confidence cut in half, and even then he'd still be arrogant.

I usually love watching fights where I'm rooting against both fighters, but I don't know if I can watch this one, just knowing one of them has to win.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I think I'm the only person on this board that thinks Schaub is a great talent. I don't really understand all of the hate he gets.

I know MMAmath is useless, but I tell you what, Schaubs win over CroCop was a hell of a lot more impressive than Frank Mir's win over him.

I was really impressed with Schaubs wrestling in that fight and his ability to take CroCop down (some thing Franky boy couldn't do for three rounds), he looked very explosive. 

I also think despite CroCop losing, that, that was the best Mirko we have seen in the octagon in quite some time. He was hungry, physically in shape and a lot sharper than his other recent performances.

Schaub doesn't excel greatly in any particular area, but he's very well rounded and dangerous in all aspects of the game. Solid wrestling and solid striking with some good power.

That said, I don't like how everyone is writing Nog off. There is absolutely no shame in getting finished by Cain in the first round and prior to that fight, he absolutely dominated Couture for three rounds.

Tough one to call, but I'll take Schaub via a late finish.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ari said:


> I really don't respect either one of these guys.
> 
> Big Nog is my least favorite fighter, and I've always rooted against Big Nog. I can't stand him. People talk about how arrogant Schaub is, but *Big Nog is probably one of the most ignorant sore-losers I've ever seen in the sport.* I really hope his career ends worse than how Chuck Liddell's did.


Please provide some examples of this. I always thought there was a reason as to why he's one of the most respected fighters in the sport, and not just by fans, but by the fighters as well.



> That being said I can't stand Schaub. *He's not talented at all* in my opinion and will be the next Dan Hardy. A guy who is drastically overhyped who *is only marginally good at one thing*. The guy needs his confidence cut in half, and even then he'd still be arrogant.


KO'ing Gonzaga and Cro Cop aren't exactly something that anyone can do. Also, he showed a nice overall MMA game against CC I thought, mixing in some TDs with his striking, took him down a couple of times, controlled him and GnP'd him a bit too.



> I usually love watching fights where I'm rooting against both fighters, but I don't know if I can watch this one, just knowing one of them has to win.


But when you usually watch fights where you're rooting against both fighters (and considering you dislike these two, you probably tend to watch LOTS of these fights), one fighter is going to win - so how can you watch any? :confused02:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

> Please provide some examples of this. I always thought there was a reason as to why he's one of the most respected fighters in the sport, and not just by fans, but by the fighters as well.


Gladly,

My first taste of Big Nog was the first Dan Henderson fight in RINGS...It was a fight he should have won, and Henderson did get a gift decision, but the way he behaved during and after the fight, as well as using Dan Henderson's throat as a means to get up completely put me off to him.

His incessent bitching about Fedor...He got his ass kicked twice and still to this day is bitching about it, making excuses, badmouthing Fedor, etc.

His whining after he was beaten by Josh Barnett.

We all know about the "staph-infection" incident with Frank Mir. If he had staph infection a week before the fight, he should have pulled out. Fact is, Mir beat his ass standing. 

This is just a response for the reasons you bolded. If you want to talk about why I dislike Nogueira, send me a PM or I'll give you my phone number, because I could talk about it all day 







> KO'ing Gonzaga and Cro Cop aren't exactly something that anyone can do. Also, he showed a nice overall MMA game against CC I thought, mixing in some TDs with his striking, took him down a couple of times, controlled him and GnP'd him a bit too.


Schaub didn't KO Gonzaga. He fought an extremely disinterested and unmotivated fighter with quite possibly one of the worst mental games in the sport. Did you watch the fight? When Gonzaga actually decided to fight he WRECKED Schaub.

I wasn't really impressed with his victory over Cro Cop. He got a lucky shot in my opinion, and was down on my scorecards, and just about everyone else's. Cro Cop was beating his ass with his telegraphed shots.





> But when you usually watch fights where you're rooting against both fighters (and considering you dislike these two, you probably tend to watch LOTS of these fights), one fighter is going to win - so how can you watch any? :confused02:


It just makes me sad that there will be one of two outcomes to this fight.

A) Nogueira wins in Brazil, everyone gets excited...Yah yah yah.

B) Schaub once again beats an aging fighter and gets vaulted into contender status when he doesn't really even belong in the top 15 in my opinion.

With fights like Nate Diaz vs. Melvin Guillard, I know that neither guy was relevant at the time. So I enjoyed watching them beat eachother up. 

I'll still probably order the PPV, but it's my least favorite fighter and a guy I have zero respect for fighting a guy who is a cocky, overrated tool in a potential title eliminator. Either way, I lose


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ari said:


> Gladly,
> 
> My first taste of Big Nog was the first Dan Henderson fight in RINGS...It was a fight he should have won, and Henderson did get a gift decision, but the way he behaved during and after the fight, as well as using Dan Henderson's throat as a means to get up completely put me off to him.
> 
> ...


Personally, what turned me off on both of the Nogs was the Brilz fight where they refused to shake his hand post fight, I thought it was a dick move.

I like Schaub though, so I hope he wins.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm pulling for Schaub in this one. not because I like him or dislike Nog but, because it would set up a great tuf/NFL contender match between Schaub and my boy Meathead after he KO's Kongo.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man, I've never really seen too much hate on the Nogs. One thing I agree on ---> Schaub once again beats an aging fighter and gets vaulted into contender status when he doesn't really even belong in the top 15 in my opinion.

Suppose the consolation is if he wins he gets a top fiver which will put em to the test. He's more of a product of his training camp. Actually him vs Mitrione would be another interesting matchup. I don't particularly like Mitrione, but Mitrione is far more technical.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Ari said:


> Gladly,
> 
> My first taste of Big Nog was the first Dan Henderson fight in RINGS...It was a fight he should have won, and Henderson did get a gift decision, but the way he behaved during and after the fight, as well as using Dan Henderson's throat as a means to get up completely put me off to him.
> 
> ...


Agree with many points you make (can't rep or I would) People love Nog because of his ability to take a beating and continue. He really isn't a very good sportsman by any means. I remember the Hendo incident vaguely but definitely remember the Brilz fight where he was too cool to shake his hand.

I don't hate the guy, but am also not a fan like I once was. He is definitely a legend of the game, I could never deny that. However, his heart and the accident he had when he was young I think sway people's opinion of him into forgetting he is kind of a dick.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

lol if schaub can barely beat a dwindling cro cop what makes you people think he's so decisively going to win vs nogueria?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

malice said:


> lol if schaub can barely beat a dwindling cro cop what makes you people think he's so decisively going to win vs nogueria?


Schaub hits hard. Nog's chin has been suspect lately (can't blame it after the beating it's taken in it's career). Schaub is constantly improving and is very hungry.

I think Nog has better odds than the bookies are giving him, and I wouldn't be surprised to see him win. I'm just saying thats why Schaub has a pretty good shot at getting a W.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The only real question here is how much is Nogs chin gone? Schuab is green with power, he is perfeclty set to rock the old Nog and then try to swarm him only for Nog to recover and catch him rushing in wrecklessly. That said Nogs recovery time looked questionable against Cain and Mir so who knows. Its a bad fight betting wise, smart money is likely on Nog because of the odds though.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Well he was on his death bed in the Mir fight and Cain hit him the hardest since the Herring head kick except Cain quickly capitalized while Herring foolishly let him off.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm gonna be interested in seeing if Nog perhaps plays possum to lure Schaub in his guard? We've seen Schaub KO guys with one shot before, if Schaub believes he's hurt he better swarm asap.

I still think Nog is gonna be far too slow, far too immobile, and will have to stand with the younger, stronger, faster, and more explosive guy in Schaub.

Like him or not, Schaub's got some power in those hands.


----------



## Frankie_Fourty7 (Aug 24, 2011)

Everyone loves counting Nog out. The ammount of negative energy on him is crazy, i see him choking Schaub out in the first round.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

i hope big nog wins .... but unless he can get it to the ground i can see schab koing him


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Lol Nog's cap just got ninjaed.


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

man nogs in good shape ... hope no ring rust


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Why is this fight on before Pearson vs Barboza? Just weird to me, that's all


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Why is this fight on before Pearson vs Barboza? Just weird to me, that's all


i agree. Schaub rnd 1 tko


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I thought this would be the third fight. Anyway. War Minotauro!


Nog by sub


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

For some reason I feel so damn nervous for big Nog :/ Would be so sad to see him KO'd here


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Schaub showing some Carlos Condit front leg kick...


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Big Nog is dancing like Anderson Silva's dad! :O haha


WTF!?!?!? YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

fml...


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


raise01:raise01:raise01:


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!raise01:raise01:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeeeeah !!!!!! ******* Amazing Minotaaauroooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH OMG HELLLL YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH LOVE IT .....NOG IS THE MAN :thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Knew it.

Minotauro by punches, knew it.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Holy crap Schaub on the wrong end of a KO.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

**** Yeh Big Nog!!


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

raise01:raise01: yesssss


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

True legend of the sport - he really, really deserved this win. I couldn't be more happy!


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Woooooo!!! Beautiful head movement too!!!


----------



## Colli (May 29, 2010)

Hell yes, he went in determined to win.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

That was AWESOME


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

So Happy Right Now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!`1111


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

He was evading in Silva-esque fashion a few times... How the hell do you just pick that kind of stuff up? Awesome!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Does Schaub not know how to gameplan? ******* a that was pathetic on his part, I mean throw a leg kick or shoot or something. No wonder he got his lights put out, fuckin' a, I'm so tired of people head hunting.

Great win for Nog though, happy for him.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL

Nogueira winning by TKO?!

Who would have thought?! 6 years after his last KO win.

Only his 3rd win by TKO - Ever! 

_PS: Schaub isn't that smart either. Him and Cane can be tag team buddies_


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

That was beautiful. Very happy to see Big Nog score a big win.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Did he just say he was injured in camp?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Now we just need Anderson to retain his belt tonight and we have a Black House hattrick 

Erick Silva, Big Nog and Anderson Silva!


----------



## flashbang (May 4, 2010)

Damn it felt good! Big Nog is back!


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

Good stuff from big Nog.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

are they really showing the erick silva fight for the 3rd time?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

limba said:


> LOL
> 
> Nogueira winning by TKO?!
> 
> ...


Schaub has a glass chin. He can get knocked out by any heavyweight with decent boxing. Nelson proved that.


----------



## OwnOrBeOwned (Mar 22, 2010)

I can't remember the last time a fight made me as happy as this one just has :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> are they really showing the erick silva fight for the 3rd time?


In the UK we've yet to see it, but a 3rd time for the States? That's pretty weird.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Schaub has a glass chin. He can get knocked out by any heavyweight with decent boxing. Nelson proved that.


To be fair, Nog's boxing has always been underrated and he connected perfect. Heavyweights throwing big punches, that's always a possibility.

But fuckin' hell Schaub can't gameplan, hopefully he drops his KO artist act and tries to be a legit MMA fighter, not some crappy boxer.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Whats next for Big Nog?


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Does Schaub not know how to gameplan? ******* a that was pathetic on his part, I mean throw a leg kick or shoot or something. No wonder he got his lights put out, fuckin' a, I'm so tired of people head hunting.
> 
> Great win for Nog though, happy for him.


I'm not sure what you expected a guy who's only real ability is to strike to do? He traded and he lost, thats about it, he has no other real weapons. Telling a guy who's been training MMA for a few years to take down a Nog im sounds more like the retarded gameplan...


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Hahahahahaha!

Schaub has NO business competing against top competition.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> To be fair, Nog's boxing has always been underrated and he connected perfect. Heavyweights throwing big punches, that's always a possibility.
> 
> But fuckin' hell Schaub can't gameplan, hopefully he drops his KO artist act and tries to be a legit MMA fighter, not some crappy boxer.


He's got a bad bodytype for wrestling. His physical attributes suit him kickboxing, he's just bad at it. He's got a bad chin too. He needs to be more like GSP and try to protect his chin at all times.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

I was surprised but very happy to see Nog get that KO. I don't think I've ever seen the crowd go that wild. Great to see!


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> In the UK we've yet to see it, but a 3rd time for the States? That's pretty weird.


im watching a uk stream :confused02:

but yea, 1. actual fight. 2. At end of prelims on spike. 3. After nog fight


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm absolutely delighted that Nog got the win. Huge win that puts him back in the mix so to speak.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I just think Schaub put too much trust in his beard to take the punches


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> He's got a bad bodytype for wrestling. His physical attributes suit him kickboxing, he's just bad at it. He's got a bad chin too. He needs to be more like GSP and try to protect his chin at all times.


Yeah, but seriously, he showed NO kicks or any serious clinch work, very bad performance and he's got a lot of work to do before he's a top contender.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> im watching a uk stream :confused02:
> 
> but yea, 1. actual fight. 2. At end of prelims on spike. 3. After nog fight


We've seen it once on the main card, we didn't get the prelims or spike card. I meant to say we had yet to see it, rather than we hadn't seen it.

Man what a KO for Nog. So so so amazing.


----------



## mark123 (Jul 11, 2011)

*ufc rio*

who's watching. Nogs win was awesome


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

why cant i find a stream for this event :/


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

anderton46 said:


> I'm not sure what you expected a guy who's only real ability is to strike to do? He traded and he lost, thats about it, he has no other real weapons. Telling a guy who's been training MMA for a few years to take down a Nog im sounds more like the retarded gameplan...


Thats what I'm thinking, Nog would have choked him out pretty easy on the ground. 

I'm thinking Nog will get the winner of Kongo/Mitrione


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yeah, but seriously, he showed NO kicks or any serious clinch work, very bad performance and he's got a lot of work to do before he's a top contender.


You are being very delusional, Schuab was winning the fight. He was infact outstriking nog throughout the first round until that point. Nog had gone for 3 takedowns, schuab stuffed them all. From my perspective, this is what brendan did wrong. Brendan was countering well, but he made a few mistakes. He was circling, but he would start to back peddle and thats when nog went for a td or clinched. He should have kept circling and stayed off the cage. He did that for most of the fight, but it only takes one mistake to get caught.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Schaub has a glass chin. He can get knocked out by any heavyweight with decent boxing. Nelson proved that.


Never considered Schaub a top contender.

But he had some potential. Still has.
But his mindset needs to be at the right place when he's fighting.
I thought he was doing pretty well up untill Nog basically caught him.
The first 2 mins of the fight looked like Cain vs Nog imo. The difference being Cain knows what and how to do it once he is in *that spot*.

Big congrats to Nog. He definitely deserved this win.
But, he is very far from the top of the HW division.

I have a desire to watch Nog vs Mir 2. 
I don't know why...



Tyson Fury said:


> Whats next for Big Nog?


Mir II
or 
Winner of Mitrione-Kongo.

Sounds good imo.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> You are being very delusional, Schuab was winning the fight. He was infact outstriking nog throughout the first round until that point. Nog had gone for 3 takedowns, schuab stuffed them all. From my perspective, this is what brendan did wrong. Brendan was countering well, but he made a few mistakes. He was circling, but he would start to back peddle and thats when nog went for a td or clinched. He should have kept circling and stayed off the cage. He did that for most of the fight, but it only takes one mistake to get caught.


He did nothing but box, he attempted no leg kicks, knees, he didn't bother to get Nog against the cage and smother him, take his energy, he just wanted to box.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> *You are being very delusional, Schuab was winning the Rd*. He was infact outstriking nog throughout the first round until that point. Nog had gone for 3 takedowns, schuab stuffed them all. From my perspective, this is what brendan did wrong. Brendan was countering well, but he made a few mistakes. He was circling, but he would start to back peddle and thats when nog went for a td or clinched. He should have kept circling and stayed off the cage. He did that for most of the fight, but it only takes one mistake to get caught.


fixed.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

nog proved everyone wrong that said pride was overrated, nog owns lesnar


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

What a satisfying night...like most I didn't think Nog couldn't pull it although I'm sure we were all rooting for em. He did it though...


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Knew Nog was going to win, but I thought he was getting a sub. The guy just seemed to get underestimated by everyone coming in, but I knew Big Nog still had plenty of fight left.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Such a fantastic day for MMA, i'd hate to see a douche like Schaub KO Big Nog. I don't respect the way he's going out looking for big names that are potentially easy victories. Much love to Minotauro!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Bahahaha! And he wanted a title shot after this fight? This is one legend you didn't use to catapult you Schaub! Nog is the man!!!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

That's awsome, finally someone shows that Schaub isn't very good. Thats what you get for picking on legends. I'm not gonna lie, I though Schaub was going to KO Nog for sure. This makes me extremely happy.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great KO, deserves KOTN award despite Rua's and Silva's being equally crazy. No one expected Nog to do that though, historical moment.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> Whats next for Big Nog?


Mir 2?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I thought nog looked about as bad as you can and still win, he got rocked a few times and his hand speed was so slow, IDK whats next but Nog had fallen off my radar as a title contender and this fight did little to re-establish him as one. On the bright side I still want to see him fight.

I think Schaub is another journeyman fighter who is on his way out.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Nog haters you have the right to STFU!!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Thank you Nog for shutting up this tool.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Davisty69 said:


> Thank you Nog for shutting up this tool.


x2 I was so happy to see that cheap shot throwing asshole lick the canvas. Screw you Schaub:thumb02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Did anybody notice Big Nog's head movement...it was like he took a page from Anderson's book although it looked a bit goofy...haha. I re-watched it right after the main event cuz they showed it again. That was the difference though Nog bob and weaved his way to cracking Schaub with the right...oh I loved that shot. It was like this new bully kid trying to pick on the younger kids in this case the legends and he just gave a taste of his own medicine. 

Bye bye Schaub. Mitrione would be a good one...

As for Nog it should be Nelson or Mirko. Mir after.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Did anybody notice Big Nog's head movement...it was like he took a page from Anderson's book although it looked a bit goofy...haha. I re-watched it right after the main event cuz they showed it again. That was the difference though Nog bob and weaved his way to cracking Schaub with the right...oh I loved that shot. It was like this new bully kid trying to pick on the younger kids in this case the legends and he just gave a taste of his own medicine.
> 
> Bye bye Schaub. Mitrione would be a good one...
> 
> As for Nog it should be Nelson or Mirko. Mir after.


I was thinking the same thing during the fight! I've never seen him do that before I kept thinking "He's trying to look like Anderson right now!"


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

big moment for one of the old school mma fighters. really happy for big nog! poor schaub goes all way down the ladder, despite not really being that high up anyways.

LOL but Nog looked pretty slow, head movment and handspeed was like slowmotion. can you imagine say Dos Santos V nog??


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

If anyone has Big Nog's mailing address, let me know, as I'd like to send him a thank-you card... ;p


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SigFig said:


> If anyone has Big Nog's mailing address, let me know, as I'd like to send him a thank-you card... ;p


Here it is...let me know how it goes. 

7550 Miramar Rd
Ste 330
San Diego, CA 92126
Neighborhood: Miramar

(858) 695-2255 
www.BlackHouseTeamNogueira.com


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

OK well Id be interested in him fighting Brock next.


----------

